# X4 940 vs E8400



## Kilauea (May 24, 2009)

Hello,

I am looking forward to build a new computer some time soon. In my research I have been suggested to get an X4 940 which I found to be a good idea at the time, but then I came to realize that I wasn't even sure why I should get one over the other. 

My purpose is mostly moderate gaming along with basic office or internet surfing. Originally I was not considering OC as a real option, but the more I think about it, the more I think I am likely to try it.


----------



## Shane (May 24, 2009)

x4 940...Quad core!

Dual core is past.


----------



## fade2green514 (May 24, 2009)

depends on what you need it for. if you say gaming specify what games. some utilize quad core some don't.


----------



## Kilauea (May 24, 2009)

I am not currently playing any recent games, my current rig is a thing of the past. Once I have the computer, some games which I might be interested in playing are TBS and RTS, its possible I would play some RPG or MMORPG. I will never play FPS. 

Somehow, I don't fall into the go quad all the way. I know that all things being identical, quad is better than dual. But on top of the quad vs dual, there is the fact there is one system which is AMD and the other Intel... All those factors make it a bit more complicated for me. I would like to have some more precise reasons as to why one is better than the other. 

Thanks


----------



## fmw (May 24, 2009)

You would have to look pretty hard to find applications that would run faster on the E8400.


----------



## bomberboysk (May 24, 2009)

Quad... not only because its a quad core, but it also is very overclockable(then again so is the E8400), but you would be using an am2 mobo which will be compatible with future amd processors(for at least 12-18months, possibly longer), while socket 75 is end of life(no new processor releases), so if you go E8400 you would need a whole new mobo and memory plus cpu to go i7, while phenom III or whatever comes next should be compatible with a current am2+/am3 mobo.


----------



## Kilauea (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the the great info guys.

Alright and for that matter, would you advice me to take the X4 940 or 955 route since the 955 will use the AM3 mobo along with DDR3 which would all be more useful in the future, or is it not worth it ?


----------



## bomberboysk (May 25, 2009)

Kilauea said:


> Thanks for the the great info guys.
> 
> Alright and for that matter, would you advice me to take the X4 940 or 955 route since the 955 will use the AM3 mobo along with DDR3 which would all be more useful in the future, or is it not worth it ?



I would go AM3, as AM3 will remain backwards compatible for a longer time than am2/am2+ more than likely.


----------



## Kilauea (May 25, 2009)

Haha, I just remembered reading somewhere on the boards(here or elsewhere) that someone did not liked the fact someone young was helping him...

Well, today I was amazed at how helpful Bomber was... I just noticed you were 15. I must say I am impressed and thanks a lot for your help... My quest is not over, but I will look more into it...

Any suggestions for cheap AM3 mobos ?
What speed of RAM would be good to go with an X4 940 ? Does it actually make a difference ?


----------



## bomberboysk (May 25, 2009)

Kilauea said:


> Haha, I just remembered reading somewhere on the boards(here or elsewhere) that someone did not liked the fact someone young was helping him...
> 
> Well, today I was amazed at how helpful Bomber was... I just noticed you were 15. I must say I am impressed and thanks a lot for your help... My quest is not over, but I will look more into it...
> 
> ...



Lol, age has nothing to do with it really,its more the maturity level of the forum members.Then again ive been around computers since i was like 6 and built my first around 7/8. As for a cheaper AM3 mobo, this is a pretty nice one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128392

Also, be aware the X4 940 is an AM2+ which will not work in an am3 motherboard. You will need either a Phenom II X4 810, 945, or 955 As for memory speed, just go for 1600mhz as its pretty decently priced and the fastest speed supported on the am3 mobos atm. This is some decent memory, free shipping and has a $10 rebate with really nice timings:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220285


----------



## Kilauea (May 25, 2009)

You're right overlooked the 940 being an AM2+ CPU... thanks for the correction.

As for the age matter, I totally agree with u, just saying that I find it ridiculous when people base themselves on the age... When u were answering me, or others, I could see someone more experienced than me in computers. Now I just find it even more amazing granted your age.


----------



## koncling (May 25, 2009)

just my opinion...
i think AMD better in image proscessing or for gaming and easy overclockable..

for the mobo MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 790FX DDR3 ATX AMD Motherboard for suggestion


----------



## Gooberman (May 25, 2009)

From what I know Intel is better than AMD in apps but they are pretty close in gaming.


----------



## Mitch? (May 27, 2009)

You can also opt for a triple core AM3 processor.
I have the AMD X3 720, and it overclocks to nearly 4ghz on air.
DDR3-1600 ram is good, but you won't see a difference between 1333 and 1600. 2x2gb sticks will be sufficient for awhile at least.
Here are some motherboard suggestions (all AM3 using DDR3 ram) depending one what you'll want to pay.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128392- $85
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153141 - $110
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223 - $170


----------



## smoothjk (May 27, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> I would go AM3, as AM3 will remain backwards compatible for a longer time than am2/am2+ more than likely.



I'm sorry, but am I reading something wrong here? 

AM3 is NOT backward compatible. It will only take AM3 processors and DDR3 memory. AM2+ boards will take AM2-AM3 processors, but not the other way around. If you're thinking about those AM3/AM2+/AM2 boards, those are really just AM2+ boards that are making it clear that they support the newer architecture (marketing). Those only work with DDR2.

Personally, I still think AM3/DDR3 isn't going to get you enough gains over AM2+/DDR2, but the main benefit is future proofing. It's already been proven that the DDR3 barely makes any difference (5%?).


----------



## 2048Megabytes (May 27, 2009)

smoothjk said:


> Personally, I still think AM3/DDR3 isn't going to get you enough gains over AM2+/DDR2, but the main benefit is future proofing. It's already been proven that the DDR3 barely makes any difference (5%?).



I would think you would see more difference than what you stated with DDR2 1066 combined with a Phenom II 920 versus DDR3 2000 and a Phenom II 955 processor.

Is it worth the cost is the real question?  The Phenom II 920 with the DDR2 memory would probably be a better buy in my opinion.


----------

